# "Sunday Best?"



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

For those of you who are church or synagogue goers, do people in your area still dress up? Do they still wear their "Sunday best?" It seems to me that men in coats and ties and women in dresses or pant suits is, for the most part, a thing of the past except for major days like Christmas and Easter or major events like weddings. However, I have even seen people (who should know better) in polo shirt and slacks at weddings and funerals!

What is your experience?


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

It certainly depends on the church. At my church (Presbyterian), the vast majority of men wear jackets and ties, though you see an occansional polo on younger men. Those in my High School Sunday school generally wear button-down, slacks, and top-siders; I always wear a jacket, tie, and pocket hankerchief. I think the more conservative the church, the better the dress will be. I am in the south though. :icon_smile_big: 

Despite this there are some churches here I have been to for various things that wearing a polo would be considered the norm, if not even "formal."

Also, use the search function, their are a good many past threads on this subject.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm usually the only one of two or three with a coat or tie on. I'm certainly the only one with both on. 

But I go to a Baptist church in a predominately Catholic community, so it is not a typical southern Baptist church.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

My church is an episcopal church in midtown Memphis. We are obviously not very conservative (being episcopal) but we are very traditional with our worship. Most men wear jacket and tie, while younger folks wear a button down and pants. I choose to dress up because I don't have to during the week. I think your old, established congregations hold on to their more formal dress code. New, suburban churches have to be casual to attract new churchgoers.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> My church is an episcopal church in midtown Memphis. We are obviously not very conservative (being episcopal) but we are very traditional with our worship. Most men wear jacket and tie, while younger folks wear a button down and pants. I choose to dress up because I don't have to during the week. I think your old, established congregations hold on to their more formal dress code. New, suburban churches have to be casual to attract new churchgoers.


My church in San Antonio is like your church in Memphis. Your charcoal or navy suit would fit right in. I think you're right about casual dress at the suburban churches.


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Our Byzantine Catholic parish only has liturgy on Saturday evening (we share a priest with another church 40 miles away), and the timing tends to make it more casual, except on major feasts. When schedules force us to go to a Sunday mass, we go to a nearby Latin Mass chapel, where suits are the norm and blazers/odd jackets are worn by the more casual minority.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

At Sunday services, with the wife, yesterday, I was the only male in the church wearing a coat and tie. Ironically, the women in the congregation, did seem to be sporting their "Sunday best"!


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

What was the pastor wearing?


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Sunday Best*

Most in our congregation wear dress shirts and ties (including children). I would say 50% or so of the men wear suits or sportcoats, this in a town of 7,500 people in the boonies.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

I go to a reformed Presbyterian church (PCA) in a college town. Because it is a college town, the dress varies widly. The older folks usually are in coat and tie, while most college aged attendees wear anything from coat and tie to shorts and t-shirts. I always try to wear a coat and tie. The pastor is almost always in olive wool slacks, a blazer, and a tie.

Conor.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

*Gritty outskirts of LA*

I attend several protestant churches during the course of the year. The norm seems to be casual, and only a tiny minority ever show up in a coat and tie. A Lutheran church that I started attending in the mid-1980s has gone from a majority of men wearing ties and coats to open necked shirts during the past 25 years (many of the tie-wearers are now dead, one even had his own trad men's shop).

I remember as a kid in the 1960s that even in Southern California it was the norm for men to wear suits and ties, or a least a jacket and tie, to church on Sundays. Things have really changed; yesterday I saw a grown man in his early thirties escorting his mom from the Catholic church down the street. He was wearing baggy blue jean shorts that hung below his knees with an oversized tee He looked like a moron or a clown.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

redmanca said:


> I go to a reformed Presbyterian church (PCA) in a college town. Because it is a college town, the dress varies widly. The older folks usually are in coat and tie, while most college aged attendees wear anything from coat and tie to shorts and t-shirts. I always try to wear a coat and tie. The pastor is almost always in olive wool slacks, a blazer, and a tie.
> 
> Conor.


Are you at Clemson Pres? When I was there the pastor ( I believe his name was Dr. Jimmy Eagan) always wore bows.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Are you at Clemson Pres? When I was there the pastor ( I believe his name was Dr. Jimmy Eagan) always wore bows.


Yep, Jimmy Eagan went to St. Louis to teach at Covenant Seminary. The pastor now is Dr. David Sinclair. He was the RUF pastor at Clemson a while ago. Then he went to Lexington, but came back. Jimmy was a really great guy, and so is David.

Conor


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

I go to a catholic church in a small college town. Suits are practicaly non-existant. Coats and ties on Easter and Christmas. Lots of college students so dress is very casual. Most men are in at least dress pants and a button down or polo shirt. 

I tend to wear nicer pants and a button down regardless. I will throw a blazer on in the cooler months. Not that I wouldn't mind putting on the Sunday best, I would just really stick out if I did.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

I'm Jewish (non-observant), but the wife's a _shiksa_, and in the upscale church we sometimes attend, jacket and tie's the rule.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

We attend a reformed temple in Richmond and they dress well for the main holidays but not on the regular friday services (it is mixed with older 50 and above in suits) and those younger often without a jacket.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Sadly, the shirt-and-tie-with-Dockers-but-no-jacket look is exceedingly popular amongst churchgoers in my neighborhood. I mean, it's great that they didn't show up in a concert t-shirt and all, but I wish I could tell them all to just buy a freakin' navy blazer. How hard could that be?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

When we lived in the Back Bay, I used to drag the wife over to Latin Mass in the South End. The unspoken message there was "wear your best or else." Women wore veils or mantillas.

https://www.holytrinitygerman.org/Mass_observ.html#Dress

Like a mass from another time, but strangely brought its own peacefulness.

Sadly, I guess the parish has closed.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Suit or jacket and tie is the unspoken rule in my church.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I'm a Methodist who attends a large downtown church. Our church architecture is Neo-Gothic, and the worship liturgy and music are pretty "High Church" for our denomination. Suits, or at least coat and tie, are definitely the norm for adult men. (say, 80% at the 11:00 am service) A couple of women regularly wear hats. You even see traditional kids clothes like sailor suits on boys, dresses and Mary Janes on girls, etc.

A couple of weeks ago, sitting in our "regular pew", I turned around and looked at a friend of ours, also sitting in his regular spot. To our mutual amusement, we had on the exact same BB Glen Plaid suit, white button down and predominantly red bow tie. We looked like the Bobbsey Twins walking out.

Scott


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Suits and even coat and tie are very rare at my Catholic church.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It's about 40 percent (suits or coat/tie) to 60 percent (casual to even jeans) at my Lutheran church. I normally wear a tie but have been know to dress down if it's sweltering outside, or for mid-week evening Advent or Lent services.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I am a member of a large Southern Baptist Church with a very wealthy congregation. A lot of movers and shakers in the community attend there. Dress is very casual with the minister usually conducting services in a polo shirt. Of course he is an avid golfer when he isn't preaching. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> I'm a Methodist who attends a large downtown church. Our church architecture is Neo-Gothic, and the worship liturgy and music are pretty "High Church" for our denomination. Suits, or at least coat and tie, are definitely the norm for adult men. (say, 80% at the 11:00 am service) A couple of women regularly wear hats. You even see traditional kids clothes like sailor suits on boys, dresses and Mary Janes on girls, etc.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, sitting in our "regular pew", I turned around and looked at a friend of ours, also sitting in his regular spot. To our mutual amusement, we had on the exact same BB Glen Plaid suit, white button down and predominantly red bow tie. We looked like the Bobbsey Twins walking out.
> 
> Scott


Mine is close to 95% in the suit/coat and tie look. Ladies and kids as well.

I would not even consider attending service without a coat and tie on.


----------



## Threadman1891 (Aug 17, 2008)

I believe when you worship, your attire should reflect your reverence for your maker. That's why I always polish my shoes and wear one of my nicest suits when I go to church.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dr.Watson said:


> What was the pastor wearing?


While I am a Presbyterian, we were attending Catholic services this past Sunday...and the Priest was wearing his robes. I really didn't want to ask what he was wearing underneath the robes!


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I attend a Catholic church that is the main church in our small city. It is a beautiful, old (100 years this fall!) classically styled church. Other than the male lectors and eucharistic ministers, my 5 yr old son and I are just about the only ones who wear jackets each Sunday - he has a corduroy coat and a blue blazer. We don't wear ties except on Easter and Christmas. I never see suits and hardly ever see jackets on other men. I see everything from sweats and jeans and t-shirts to khakis and polo or sport shirts. Usually the women tend to be more dressed up than the men.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Southern Baptist. Suburban congregation. About 1750 in service on an average Sunday morning. I'd guess about 100 men (mostly older gentlemen) in suits or sport coats. Lots of khakis and golf shirts.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

When I go to synagogue, I will almost certainly wear a tie. Sometimes, I might wear a blue blazer with slacks (fall, winter) and sometimes, I might wear a blue blazer with khaki pants (summer and spring). Most times, I would probably wear a suit. For high holidays, I would only wear a suit.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I go to a catholic church in a small college town. Suits are practicaly non-existant. Coats and ties on Easter and Christmas. Lots of college students so dress is very casual. Most men are in at least dress pants and a button down or polo shirt.
> 
> I tend to wear nicer pants and a button down regardless. I will throw a blazer on in the cooler months. Not that I wouldn't mind putting on the Sunday best, I would just really stick out if I did.


I go to a Catholic church in a small Southern town that has several colleges, each so small that they don't really make the place a "college town."

I always wear a sportcoat and tie, which puts me in a group consisting of several very old men and about half the ushers. For the most part people have more class than to wear shorts.

The hymn "We Are Yours" includes the line, "we are poor, but we've brought ourselves the best we could." I remember growing up at a Catholic church in Philadelphia thinking, "no, you haven't."


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Episcopal church. Cathedral actually. About 95%+ in coats, ties, suits, etc. There are always a few exceptions. I usually have no idea who they are or they are well-known contrarians. Diversity.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

I find it a little strange that the Catholics seem to go to churches habituated by people who don't dress nice to church. I grew up Catholic, and you damn well better bet we had to dress up for mass.

It's probably 98% of the reason I feel OK going to my current Methodist church - same type of crowd/dress as I remember growing up. Same sense of ceremony. No snake handling.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

We mormons don't have an unwritten dress code; we have a very established verbal dress code. Members of the congregation are encouraged to wear their sunday best. The overwhelming majority of men wear at least slacks with a white shirt and tie. Women wear dresses, skirts, blouses, etc.

I rarely wear anything other than a suit to church. I may sport a navy blazer and slacks, or (like last sunday) a nice tweed coat as an ode to the season, but for the most part I wear a dark suit and shoes, always a white shirt, and a conservative tie.

It's like I tell my customers: most people buy a suit to wear to the most important events in their lives: weddings, funerals, jobs interviews, and (considering how rarely most people attend) - church.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Three Button said:


> For those of you who are church or synagogue goers, do people in your area still dress up? Do they still wear their "Sunday best?" It seems to me that men in coats and ties and women in dresses or pant suits is, for the most part, a thing of the past except for major days like Christmas and Easter or major events like weddings. However, I have even seen people (who should know better) in polo shirt and slacks at weddings and funerals!
> 
> What is your experience?


WOW! NEVER EVER dress down at a wedding or funeral!


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Presbyterian in western suburbs of Philadelphia. As everywhere, the older members dress more formally than the younger members, but still, jacket and tie is the norm. Some young professionals do the sport jacket _sans_ tie routine.

Our supervising pastor is always in suit and tie.

tjs


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I go to a large evangelical Presbyterian church (PCUSA), that gets about 1500 attenders on a Sunday. Dress is decidedly casual, including the pastors. It's rare you'd see someone in a coat and tie, if it happens it would probably be at Communion Sunday which is traditionally the first Sunday of the month.

It's pretty much intentional, the reason being so that newcomers won't feel intimidated by how people dress. One time the senior pastor spoke from the pulpit before his sermon and basically lectured us that we shouldn't judge people about how they dress or tell them they hadn't dressed properly. He had heard that someone that morning had made a comment to a first-time visitor that they weren't dressed appropriately, and they had turned around and left. He was quite upset that had happened.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

JohnHarvard said:


> WOW! NEVER EVER dress down at a wedding or funeral!


I attended a funeral of a good friend this past May. A lady I've known for years wore a black suit with a sheath skirt, wrist-length black gloves, and a black pillbox hat with a short veil.

Her comment to me as the mourners gathered around the graveside:

"Why are women attending a funeral in pastel capris looking at ME funny?"


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I am a member of an large Episcopal Church near downtown Dallas and the service I attend is more traditional, so many (probably 50/50) show up in suits or at the very least a Blazer and tie. We have many services, morning/evening prayer/evensong and a contemporary service which is less formal. Frankly, I'm glad that whoever shows up is there. While I always where a suit or jacket and tie, I welcome all, regardless of dress.


----------



## Three Button (Apr 29, 2008)

I've come to accept men in business casual at Mass, except on Christmas and Easter. However, the men, not boys, who show up in shorts, tee shirts, and _flip flops_ really annoy me.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Three Button said:


> I've come to accept men in business casual at Mass, except on Christmas and Easter. However, the men, not boys, who show up in shorts, tee shirts, and _flip flops_ really annoy me.


Really? WWJ say?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Really? WWJ say?


I really don't understand the logic behind this argument. I'm all for welcoming flip-flop and t-shirt wearing visitors if that's all they can afford. Normally that is not the case, they are just young people who are too lazy and don't have reverence for what they are doing. Someone at my congregation once told me that we shouldn't try to bring God down to our level, but we should try to give our best to Him.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I really don't understand the logic behind this argument. I'm all for welcoming flip-flop and t-shirt wearing visitors if that's all they can afford. Normally that is not the case, they are just young people who are too lazy and don't have reverence for what they are doing. Someone at my congregation once told me that we shouldn't try to bring God down to our level, but we should try to give our best to Him.


At risk of completely hijacking the thread--though we're already pretty far down this path, so it may not matter anyway--I can see both sides of the argument. I think it's reasonable to dress up in honor of God, much the same way you might dress up if meeting the President or some other person in an esteemed position, and I think it's reasonable to make the argument that God doesn't really care what we wear so long as we're worshipping. I'm sure there are congregations full of suits and dresses where it's all for show, and I'm sure there are congregations full of t-shirts and cargo shorts where the worship is genuine. Personally I'd favor a best-of-both-worlds scenario, but I'm not going to be a legalist about it.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> I really don't understand the logic behind this argument. I'm all for welcoming flip-flop and t-shirt wearing visitors if that's all they can afford. Normally that is not the case, they are just young people who are too lazy and don't have reverence for what they are doing. Someone at my congregation once told me that we shouldn't try to bring God down to our level, but we should try to give our best to Him.


+1. well said, though sadly, many are not just "young" people.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*Beach casual*

At the Catholic church in my Florida beach town men hardly anyone wears a jacket and tie, which makes sense because it's hot here most of the year. And a number of men will wear Bermudas, which strikes me as way too casual. I grew up in an even hotter -- Latin American -- climate, and decades ago, regardless of weather, all men wore suits and ties and women wore dresses -- modest, since priests had been known to deny communion -- and stockings and heels. Of course, in that time and place that's how folk dressed most of the time. At least no one comes to church in a wet bathing suit.


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Really? WWJ say?


"Sandals rock, dude!"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

perdido said:


> At the Catholic church in my Florida beach town men hardly anyone wears a jacket and tie, which makes sense because it's hot here most of the year. And a number of men will wear Bermudas, which strikes me as way too casual. I grew up in an even hotter -- Latin American -- climate, and decades ago, regardless of weather, all men wore suits and ties and women wore dresses -- modest, since priests had been known to deny communion -- and stockings and heels. Of course, in that time and place that's how folk dressed most of the time. At least no one comes to church in a wet bathing suit.


So far - - -


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

(Didn't we cover this topic last year?)

Eastern Orthodox, (subdeacon)--small mission chapel congregation 30 miles NW of Milwaukee.

I normally wear a black cassock and brocade dalmatic/stole over street clothes; neckties don't fit under cassock collars, so I usually leave at home except for Pascha (Easter) and Christmas...even then, the neckwear ususally stays in the jacket pocket, and never gets put on. Our priest usually wears a clerical shirt under his liturgical vestments; puts on a riassa (wide-sleeved cassock) for coffee hour and other social affairs.

For better or worse, many in our community, both men and women, show up for services in business casual (mrs hbs will usually push herself into a skirt for Sunday Liturgy). The Sterling exception is a partner in a local law firm who always wears jacket and tie for Sunday morning.

Among Orthodox Christians in this country, the rule of thumb appears that sartorial elegance in the nave is more likely to be found among those congregations which still maintain strong ethnic identity--whether it be from Eastern Europe, Greece & the Balkans, or the Middle East. Our local Greek parishes are Sunday morning bastions of suits, dresses, and high heels.

Having said that, I suspect that the Founder of the Church is overjoyed to see people make the effort to show up.

A blessed weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

paper clip said:


> +1. well said, though sadly, many are not just "young" people.


+2 I think of course that is comes down to respect on many levels and it is part of a 'training ground" for our children in a positive way. I'm talking about dress here. I feel those of us who are older and dare I say more experienced, should know better and have a responsibility to guide by example others who may have questions. All is not lost however, like this forum at least we are having the discussion.

Be Safe All, Jack

PS: I am Catholic and although not the intent of the OP, I've been impressed gentlemen with my lack of practice. Perhaps this Sunday I will make an effort to attend mass..


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

As a traditional (in both senses) Catholic, my church has a bell curve with a decent shift in the right direction. A few suits, lots of sport coats or shirt and tie, a few open collar/knit and usually a stray or two in jeans and sneakers.

I attended a wedding for an immigrant factory worker today in a run-down urban area. I was unsure what to expect but was pleasantly surprised to see a predominance of dark suits that fit properly, and no men sans jacket.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds like a nice wedding!! Tomorrow, I'm on duty at my church, and you guys have motivated me to go from my sport coat to a suit (and tie, of course.)


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

The Anglican Church where my family prays is quite formal. My grandfather used to go there every Sunday in a morning coat.

Now, nearly all the gentlemen wear dark suits. Some (myself included), wear a morning coat on Easter Sunday.



--Chase


----------



## W&L1992 (Oct 4, 2008)

*It's Guanacaste & there's FlipFlops involved...*

My Sunday's Best will literally be a pink (gotta think pink this month for Breast Cancer awareness - mommie dearest is a 2 time 15 year survivor; praise God) surf trunk by Lily Pulitzer. When my mother learned of my my latest co-dependent exercise to come down to Costa Rica as part of a missions team helping rebuild a storm-damaged Parish, she shot into her co-dependent channel stuffing my duffles full of Lily's pinkest madras gear. Needless to say, she wasn't in agreement of my latest therapy assignment via my therapist & spiritual advisor to go on sabbatical, pack my surfboards & join a missions team in Costa Rica. To her contrary, I'm experiencing an awesome season; humble as it may be, it's extraordinary here. I left behind all my Carrot & Gibbs bows back in VA, so I'm fitting in here as an authentic Tico for the time being.

The fine folks back at VES (my way WASP boarding experience in Lynchburg) would be beside themselves if they could see me now - they're loss dude.:aportnoy:


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

At the Episcopal church in SF it's lots of coats and blazers, a few ties on the older gentlemen, and at least slacks and a dress shirt on most of the men. The female parishioners generally have the same age/formality breakdown. I think you'll find this pattern in most "mainline" protestant churches these days. 

The fact that a lot of Catholic congregations tend to dress more informally doesn't really surprise me- a lot of new immigrants are Catholic (especially in California), and these folks might not yet have a lot of money to spend on formal clothes. Ironically, it seems like it's the more socially conservative Southern Baptist and evangelical congregations that trend most casual. Or maybe I'm confusing them with megachurches and Pentecostals. Point being, people who spend most of their time screaming about how immoral and tolerant our society has become are usually the worst dressers.

As for the posts that have touched on what His opinion of Sunday finest is: I find it laughable that the Supreme Being, creator of this entire universe, with all of the pain and suffering and general ugliness wrought on a daily basis by His greatest creation [often in His own name], would honestly give a damn whether you wear a charcoal gray suit and tie or a jockstrap to church. I may be impressed by your suit, but God probably isn't. That comes from a person who belongs to a denomination with more formal and ritualized services than most US Catholic churches these days.

Having said that, I find the notion of wearing shorts to church just plain tacky.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I go to church on Saturday nights (Catholic anticipatory mass).

Last night, I wore my new dark brown Brooks trousers with a Zegna sportcoat that's a light-and-dark-brown houndstooth with a thin orange windowpane. The shirt was an ordinary BB no-iron, and the tie was Hermes, medium blue background with a repeating pattern of orange pine trees and beavers. Very U. of Oregon...

One usher was wearing a blazer over a golf shirt. That was it for formal dress. Most men were in golf shirts and chinos, even the older gentlemen whose wives were dressed to the nines in beautiful fall suits. It went down to the 40s last night so that might have persuaded some people not to wear shorts.

The couple who did the offertory (actually bringing the wafers and wine to the altar) both wore jeans.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Being a poor immigrant has nothing to do with it. The American Catholic church has belonged to immigrants from the start and their Sunday dress code used to be formal. Today's immigrants don't go to church in their work clothes; they don't wear suits and ties because so few people do these days. In the countries they come from even the poorest folk would wear suits and ties to church a few decades ago. What distinguishes the style -- or lack thereof -- of American Catholicism is that it's a suburban church; thus, the ugly casual clothes and the even uglier degraded-modernist architecture. Same is true for those intolerant Protestants you mention. For the record, nearly everyone who attends, underdressed, my Florida beach town church is an immigrant and nearly everyone -- except yours truly -- is filthy rich, with plenty of expensive dress clothes in the closet.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Not a regular, Deo Gratias*

Ugh. Today I had a fill-in usher wearing jeans and _a Bluetooth earpiece_. 
I could not bring myself to drop money in his collection basket. I'll double up next week.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Ugh. Today I had a fill-in usher wearing jeans and _a Bluetooth earpiece_.


Perhaps he misunderstood the concept of finding one's calling in the church?


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't care much what people wear to church (as long as it is not too provocative or distracting), I'm just happy that they're there! Especially younger folks.


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

perdido said:


> What distinguishes the style -- or lack thereof -- of American Catholicism is that it's a suburban church; thus, the ugly casual clothes and the even uglier degraded-modernist architecture. Same is true for those intolerant Protestants you mention. For the record, nearly everyone who attends, underdressed, my Florida beach town church is an immigrant and nearly everyone -- except yours truly -- is filthy rich, with plenty of expensive dress clothes in the closet.


I must say you're probably right about the affluent folks- there's a kind of perverse, "I can wear whatever I want and nobody's going to tell me otherwise!" ethic going on these days. I also agree about new immigrants to the extent that it's probably more representative of our culture than their socioeconomic status: if you came to this country today you could probably go pretty far without ever purchasing a suit. Sad, but true.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Today the wife and I visited a local Methodist church, which offered a contemporary service, as well as conventional services. Folks with the coats and ties attended one of the two conventional services and folks wanting to wear their jeans and T-shirts attended the contemporary service...sweet!


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Ugh. Today I had a fill-in usher wearing jeans and _a Bluetooth earpiece_.
> I could not bring myself to drop money in his collection basket. I'll double up next week.


ic12337:

It isn't his collection basket. It's His. Shame on you!


----------



## bucko (Sep 25, 2005)

I occasionally attend a Southern Baptist church, and I always wear a suit. Most adult men wear a suit, or jacket and tie. Many of the youth wear nice slacks and dress shirts or polos. I have *never* seen any male wear shorts or jeans.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> Perhaps he misunderstood the concept of finding one's calling in the church?


:icon_smile_big: Too Funny..

J-


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

Speaking of Clemson Pres, I was on the design team that did the worship space about 20 years ago. Thinking about this thread architecturally, I believe (strictly anecdotal evidence) that the more dignified/ noble/ traditional the church building & furnishings are, the more people will dress well.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

kkollwitz said:


> Speaking of Clemson Pres, I was on the design team that did the worship space about 20 years ago. Thinking about this thread architecturally, I believe (strictly anecdotal evidence) that the more dignified/ noble/ traditional the church building & furnishings are, the more people will dress well.


I didn't regularly attend Clemson Pres, but I did venture there quite a few times with my Presbyterian theological sparring partners. Anyway I always enjoyed the large window in the sanctuary that brought it tons of light and views of the mature trees. Bravo on the design.


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

kkollwitz said:


> Speaking of Clemson Pres, I was on the design team that did the worship space about 20 years ago. Thinking about this thread architecturally, I believe (strictly anecdotal evidence) that the more dignified/ noble/ traditional the church building & furnishings are, the more people will dress well.


If it was 20 years ago, it might not be the current one. I believe they recently redid the sanctuary. Of course, I could be wrong.



clemsontiger said:


> my Presbyterian theological sparring partners.


Not a Baptist are you? Uh Oh! :icon_smile_big: (just in case, this is purely a joke)

Conor.


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread. In my church, Sunday best means just that - the best you can. In my neighborhood that means the men generally wear dark suits, with a few sportcoats and some with just a shirt and tie. (I'd guess 99.9% on the tie.) Even the teenage boys wear dark suits or coats (and aforementioned ties). 

Women tend to dress more in skirts and blouses, though there is a decent percentage in dresses. Some of the teenage girls wear flipflops on occassion with a skirt and tee shirt. I don't find that appealing, but I don't recall ever seeing them wear pants. On the very few occassions I've worn a sport coat I felt out of place. I feel much better in a suit and stick to that now.

Holidays may see a slight uptick in formality - a few more suits and a decent increase in dresses over skirts. Winter chases the flipflops away. I appreciate the thought people give to look their best at church. Now if we could just work with this group on the wearing of shorts and jeans to wedding receptions ....


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

redmanca said:


> Not a Baptist are you? Uh Oh! :icon_smile_big: (just in case, this is purely a joke)
> 
> Conor.


Yeah I'm a Baptist, actually I'm getting my MA in Theology at a Baptist Seminary. Most of the guys I drank and discussed theology with were Presbyterians. They were much less uptight about alcohol than Baptists are.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> Yeah I'm a Baptist, actually I'm getting my MA in Theology at a Baptist Seminary. Most of the guys I drank and discussed theology with were Presbyterians. They were much less uptight about alcohol than Baptists are.


Wait, Baptists are uptight about alcohol?

I suppose I should start planning my trips to the liquor store for the dead of night.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

^ You are correct, Baptists are uptight about alcohol, that's why I drank with Presbyterians. 

Here at school I'm always looking for opportunities to mention drinking just to get a rise out of some of the fundamentalists, although there aren't too many of them here.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

NOBTS, I suppose? I'm planning on starting grad school next fall, and I looked into NOBTS but my wife vehemently opposed moving to New Orleans. Something about getting wiped out in a hurricane or something. Do you not sign a community covenant type of thing where you agree to abstain from alcohol (and probably tobacco)? A few I've looked at require that, which is part of why I'm looking at a nondenominational grad school (Wheaton) and a Presbyterian one (Covenant in St. Louis).


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

wnh said:


> NOBTS, I suppose? I'm planning on starting grad school next fall, and I looked into NOBTS but my wife vehemently opposed moving to New Orleans. Something about getting wiped out in a hurricane or something. Do you not sign a community covenant type of thing where you agree to abstain from alcohol (and probably tobacco)? A few I've looked at require that, which is part of why I'm looking at a nondenominational grad school (Wheaton) and a Presbyterian one (Covenant in St. Louis).


I've heard very good things about Covenant. However, all the good things have come from Presbyterians, so I'm not sure how someone from another denomination would find it.

I really can't imagine theology separated from things like alcohol and tobacco. Its probably the the image of Tolkien and Lewis talking in the pub, but that seems to me like the way it should be done.

Every time my dad (PCA Elder) has friends from church over, and they drink some of his home-brew, there is usually a chorus of: "It's good to be a Presbyterian!"

Conor


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ I find this discussion amusing. I never knew Presbyterians had that reputation. I'd always thought the spirit of Calvin hung heavy, let alone that of John Knox (wasn't he a real heavy?).

tjs


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

wnh said:


> NOBTS, I suppose? I'm planning on starting grad school next fall, and I looked into NOBTS but my wife vehemently opposed moving to New Orleans. Something about getting wiped out in a hurricane or something. Do you not sign a community covenant type of thing where you agree to abstain from alcohol (and probably tobacco)? A few I've looked at require that, which is part of why I'm looking at a nondenominational grad school (Wheaton) and a Presbyterian one (Covenant in St. Louis).


I am at NOBTS and we do agree to the Student Handbook which does require abstaining from alcohol but ironically not from tobacco. I actually do abstain since it is required of me, but I have my gripes with the thinking behind it. My drinking that I referred with Presbyterians was when I was at Clemson.

A good friend of mine when to Covenant, and I even considered it, but it was too expensive. He received a great education and I would definitely consider it if I were you.

I don't blame your wife for not wanting to come here, the threat of flooding is daunting. My wife lost everything, only after moving on campus three weeks prior. So when Gustav threatened we packed two cars and moved furniture upstairs. Keep me posted on where you go.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

I think some would take a very different view. William Penn wrote:



> But personal pride ends not in nobility of blood; it leads folks to a fond value of their persons, be they noble or ignoble; especially if they have any pretence to shape or beauty. It is admirable to see how much it is possible for some to be taken with themselves, as if nothing else deserved their regard, or the good opinion of others. It would abate their folly if they could find in their hearts to spare but half the time to think of God and their latter end, which they most prodigally spend in washing, perfuming, painting, patching, attiring, and dressing. In these things they are precise, and very artificial; and for cost they spare not. But that which aggravates the evil is that the pride of one might comfortably supply the need of ten. Gross impiety that it is, that a nation's pride should not be spared to a nation's poor!


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

<uh-oh, he says, before wading in with both feet>

I AM the pastor at my church, and I'm all for the trad style. Having said that, my normal Sunday attire is khakis, loafers, polo in warm weather, OCBD & sweater in cooler weather, sometimes a blazer or sport coat. As a general rule, though, no ties these days...

Our Sunday evening and Wednesday evening services usually bring out the 501s, untucked polo/OCBD, Top-Siders, sans socks, etc.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Sartre said:


> I'd always thought the spirit of Calvin hung heavy, let alone that of John Knox *(wasn't he a real heavy?).*
> 
> tjs


I think Mary, Queen of Scots would say so, yes.

Scott


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

charphar said:


> <uh-oh, he says, before wading in with both feet>
> 
> I AM the pastor at my church, and I'm all for the trad style. Having said that, my normal Sunday attire is khakis, loafers, polo in warm weather, OCBD & sweater in cooler weather, sometimes a blazer or sport coat. As a general rule, though, no ties these days...
> 
> Our Sunday evening and Wednesday evening services usually bring out the 501s, untucked polo/OCBD, Top-Siders, sans socks, etc.


What church are you at in Canton?


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> What church are you at in Canton?


I live in Canton, pastor at Stonecrest Baptist in Woodstock. You familiar with Cherokee County?

BTW, my M.Div. is from NOBTS, Class of '89...way back when!!!!!!!


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Church attire*

Most of the protestant congregation is casually dressed: shirt or polo shirt and pants or jeans. Women sometimes dress up a notch or two relative to the men. A few men have coats or suits and ties. Pastors have suits and ties or robes.

Of course, special occasions such as Easter Sunday will find better attire.

MinnMD


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

charphar said:


> I live in Canton, pastor at Stonecrest Baptist in Woodstock. You familiar with Cherokee County?
> 
> BTW, my M.Div. is from NOBTS, Class of '89...way back when!!!!!!!


My old roommate here in New Orleans was talking about a possible children's ministry job there in Canton.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> I think Mary, Queen of Scots would say so, yes.
> 
> Scott


Along with most of the Highland clans (Campbells excepted) prior to 1746.

hbs


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

charphar said:


> I live in Canton, pastor at Stonecrest Baptist in Woodstock. You familiar with Cherokee County?
> 
> BTW, my M.Div. is from NOBTS, Class of '89...way back when!!!!!!!


A good friend of mine is the former pastor of Powder Springs UMC... you wouldn't know Jim, would you?


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> I think Mary, Queen of Scots would say so, yes.
> Scott


Both Calvin and Knox were less extreme than their followers. Gordon Donaldson (an Episcopalian) in Scotland: Church and Nation through 16 Centuries presents Knox as an Anglophile moderate. The Scottish Reformation was essentially peaceful and non-fanatical; sabbatarianism was there long before that date and the other puritan characteristics of the Church of Scotland criticised by so many today date from the 1640s.

To return to the theme of the thread - the men in the congregation of the church where I worship wear very diverse clothing, from a suit to jeans; I always wear a sports jacket and tie (except in very warm weather)


----------



## Jonny (Oct 9, 2010)

Is this thread just about churches, or entire weekends?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

You mean _Was_ this thread just about churches, or entire weekends?


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Episcopal church, downtown Richmond. Coat and tie at a minimum; socks highly optional. In the summertime, probably one in four men will wear at least one piece of a seersucker suit.


----------



## Lancer (Jan 5, 2009)

I attend a Baptist Church in So. Merrimack, New Hampshire. On Sundays, about 50% of the men wear dress shirts and ties. 10% wear jackets or suits. The rest dress casual including jeans/slacks and casual shirts. This changes during the cold weather months with a majority wearing jackets and ties. I agree with Threadman1891 and always wear a suit to church on Sundays and important church occasions to show reverence. Also, I am a trditionalist by nature. That being said, I am aware that the Lord doesn't care what one wears but what one carries in their heart.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Lancer said:


> That being said, I am aware that the Lord doesn't care what one wears but what one carries in their heart.


This can really only be true to an extent: if we believe that certain physical acts are reverent, and that God is owed reverence demonstrated through physical acts, then God does care what we wear, at least broadly speaking, and at least so far as those of us who have the ability to put on nicer clothes are concerned. (For another example of why it's true that God cares what we wear, imagine that your teenage daughter says "God doesn't care what I wear" after being told "You are not leaving the house dressed like [a streetwalker]." You will, I imagine, find that you do believe that God cares what people wear, again at least broadly speaking.)

My parish is fairly traditionally attired: coats and ties for most of the men, although there are some sports shirts (more so in the summertime). I wear a coat and tie every week, although I admit I don't put on my best shoes unless it's a particularly solemn feast. It's also interesting to compare attire between churches in different sorts of locations: this past weekend I was on a vacation island in the northeast, and I was literally the only person in the church wearing a coat. (Also noteworthy was that I have never seen so many badly behaved children in a church in my entire life, and there are _a lot_ of kids in my home parish: my nine-month-old sat more still and made less noise than half a dozen school-aged children within four pews of us.)


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

A four page thread and not one of you has mentioned that at all the most interesting Christian churches the reverends (and some lay) wear snakes. My ties just don't compare.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Years ago when I was still in high school, I arrived to Easter Sunday mass under dressed. I felt pretty bad about it. This and my upcoming graduation were about the time I realised I needed a suit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mississippi Mud said:


> A four page thread and not one of you has mentioned that at all the most interesting Christian churches the reverends (and some lay) wear snakes. My ties just don't compare.


LOL. It's not that we have overlooked the more exotic expressions of religious belief(s), but rather that we are slaves to a proper dimple in the knot of our ties....and those damn snakes try to bite us, when we try so hard to dimple them!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Church of the iGent? I can imagine another forum having a field day with that.


----------



## thebot (Sep 11, 2007)

Three Button said:


> For those of you who are church or synagogue goers, do people in your area still dress up? Do they still wear their "Sunday best?" It seems to me that men in coats and ties and women in dresses or pant suits is, for the most part, a thing of the past except for major days like Christmas and Easter or major events like weddings. However, I have even seen people (who should know better) in polo shirt and slacks at weddings and funerals!
> 
> What is your experience?


Jeans have reached the tipping point at my church. Probably 40 - 50% on any given week.


----------

